# Am I out of the loop on something here?....



## Stratty83 (Jul 17, 2018)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





Are these super rare/sought after?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess I’m out of the loop too because a quick look at Reverb shows them currently asking anywhere between $1000 and $1700.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Just checked the “sold” prices and other than one outlier at $1595, $1100 to $1250 seems about the norm.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, last I remember they were like $599.00


----------



## Stratty83 (Jul 17, 2018)

2manyGuitars said:


> Just checked the “sold” prices and other than one outlier at $1595, $1100 to $1250 seems about the norm.


Crazy. I'd have a real hard time spending that kinda money on an Indonesian made Squier.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Same seller has a Player's (maybe Classic Player's?) Jazzmaster for just under a grand. Added an anodized pick guard to look like a 50s model and put a Duncan Antiquity in the neck.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That guy is out to lunch.. I saw that Players Jazzmaster and now this one. Maybe I should sell mine. I have both guitars LOL He has had some good feedback and some of the stuff he is selling is okay. Like the MIM Fender PB. That's a good price.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I checked Reverb's price history for the VM and it's gone crazy. WTF!


DateConditionSold Price2/14/2021Excellent$1,329.382/10/2021Good$1,261.582/6/2021Excellent$1,063.502/6/2021Mint$1,196.442/4/2021Excellent$1,329.382/4/2021Very Good$1,195.112/1/2021Very Good$1,249.612/1/2021Excellent$1,129.971/31/2021Very Good$997.031/31/2021Very Good$1,329.38


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don’t understand fenders naming conventions


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

This made me go back and check...

A year or two ago, I bought a dirt cheap Squier Bass. The Vintage Modified Jaguar Special SS.










Let’s just say that I got change back from my $100 bill. Well, it’s not going for 1000 bucks but they seem to sell anywhere up to $500. Not too shabby.


----------

